# giving birth



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

well i went in too check on my mice like i do every day and i notices that one of my heavily pregnant females shavings sticking to her butt and i kept watching and their was this like embilical cord type of blood come out of her and is that a sign she is in labor she did not have any babies yet and you know whats wierd she is smaller then my other female not by much but my other female i thought she would give birth first.
the one i think is in labor now i estimate that she is going to have like 3 or 5 babies the most and the other like 4-6 cause they arent that big but they are idk their just not as big as my females i use to have wich had like 12 babies each so i hope for the best


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's sounds like she is having difficulty, birth is usually pretty fast. The babies just slide out nice and easy. Well, compared to bigger animals. I'm sorry to say this, but you need to think about what you're going to do if she's still this way in the morning. You may have to take her to the vets or consider home euthansia. Sorry xx


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i think it was a false alarm cause she did have any babies she doesnt seem in any pain or any thing of that sort but i will keep a close eye out cause their both expecting any day now so im pretty confident that she wont have to be put down to death or any thing but pretty much any thing is possible so like i said im still going to keep an keen eye out for any thing abnormal but thank you and when they both have the babies i will do like weekly or every other day updates and pics


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

If she had blood, then more than likely she will go sometime today, there would be no other reason for her to be bleeding, there is also a possibility that she may have mis-carried, depending on how far along she was.

I've never had mice mis-carry or go early, but I did have one once who was a week over-due before she finally had three really big babies o3o, they were the size of two day olds the day they were born.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

you know whats weird i know dogs are different but my aunt had a prgnant dog small breed and she miscarried a puppy and it came out dead but whole like a normal puppy and then like a few days later she had like 7 puppies it was gross but i just thought maybe she will do the same she still is huge so im pretty sure didnt miscarry all of them but she is itteraly getting bigger by the day lol


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

okay so its been like almost 2 days since i posted this and neither of them have popped yet and their getting bigger lol


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a pregnant Campbells hamster start bleeding several days before birth who then delivered a healthy litter of five later on. Sometimes nature is odd. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I suppose humans get bleeding sometimes throughout pregnancy, i mouse could too i guess.

Fingers crossed she delivers a healthy litter soon.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Has it been three weeks since you bred them? if they start going much more than a week overdue I'd start getting worried.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

the 2 pregos gotttin BIG since the past few days my satin female is so big and she was laying on her house and it looked that her stomach was ALIVE!!! the babies in side her are so active right nnow


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

When babies are that active, its usually a sign you'll get a litter within 24 hours, usually sooner.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

im trying to breed a herim style and what i want to know is i have another tank and every thing but should i remove the male or let him stay in their with them cause i read that soem males are good fathers and mine is pretty nice so i dont know what to do


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

If you keep the male in with the females, he will very likely re-impregnate them as soon as they've given birth, which is not good at all for their bodies (back to back litters take their toll). It doesn't matter how nice he is as to how good a father he'd be, either.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i took the male out along with a female cause i dont trust her and i left the 2 pregos together hopefully everything goes well so yea and i will be doing picual updates when they come


----------

